# Clothes Shopping at Walgreens



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 27, 2008)

March 26, 2008

Today, Walgreens is launching Casual Gear, an apparel brand for women, men and children that consists of basics such as T-shirts, hoodies, yoga pants and quilted vests. The collection, which ranges in price from $6.99 to $14.99, will be in all the company's 6,200-plus stores by the end of the month.

Yes, that means you can buy cough drops, a magazine, eyeliner and a crappy vest all in one stop! Walgreens, the nation's largest drugstore chain, makes no pretenses when it comes to apparel. With 65% of its business coming from prescriptions, the company knows consumers aren't shopping its stores for the latest fashions.

"This is the first basic apparel line available at any drugstore," said Walgreen Co. spokeswoman Tiffani Bruce. "We're not making an attempt here to be extremely high fashion. We're all about convenience and we feel this line speaks to that. At the end of the day, we're a drugstore. It's not our goal to compete with some of the larger mass retailers."

Casual Gear will be merchandised in dedicated departments of 6 feet or 9 feet in every Walgreens store. Long- and short-sleeve T-shirts; tank tops; track, yoga and lounge pants; zip-up hoodies, and quilted vests are available in black, white, gray, pale pink and bright pink. The line will be updated three times a year.

Source


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 27, 2008)

random. I can't imagine them selling clothes at all. I wonder what they look like


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't get the point of this. I know I definitely wouldn't be thinking that I need to get my prescription filled so why not pick up an outfit too. I think it'll be a waste of space.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 27, 2008)

I bought three tank tops from Walgreens a long time ago. lol. They were 3 for $9.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 27, 2008)

I think it's convenient when you're in staying in a place you've never been before, like vacationing or whatever, and forget an item of clothing...

I know when we use to go to Lake Tahoe - we would stop by Longs or whatever and buy "disposable" clothing there. Well, we bought gloves and cheap hats, but same difference. Haha!


----------



## moni (Mar 27, 2008)

I may buy clothes from a drug store but only when I have an emergency situation. I mean if I spill coffee in my outfit, I'd buy a t-shirt. I don't expect to find the most trendy and quality clothes but as I said before it is convenient.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, at least they are honest and they not trying to be pretencious, they sell conveniece clothing as well LOL


----------



## Darla (Mar 27, 2008)

Celly hit the nail on the head. We've been out camping for instance. your stuff got wet &amp; at least you know you can go there and get a clean t-shirt or something and not pay an arm and a leg.


----------



## Jinx (Mar 27, 2008)

The Walgreen's here have been selling tank tops, t-shirts, summer dresses, ugly shorts, etc. in the summer for a few years.

The dresses were alright for maybe throwing over a swimsuit- nothing to get excited about, perfect for getting dirty.


----------



## cassie4mark (Mar 29, 2008)

I was a business intern at walgreens last summer and the store I was at sold tank tops, t-shirts (I bought some great price and surprisingly great quality!), and even gaucho pants (ehhh yeah a couple years after the trend but crazily enough people bought them)... The sweatshirts were a major seller for walgreens too. I think they had a crazy deal like 2/$15 and we couldn't keep them in stock. Nothing cute or fashionable, but for basics at that price heck yeah i'd buy them again... I might even go to walgreens specifically to get those tshirts!


----------



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they sell bras there too!


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought they always sold this stuff... I've seen basic clothing @ Rite Aid, CVS, any other drugstore for years... I bought some really cheap slippers/boots for 5 bucks cause my heels were KILLING me one night. I would buy some of the stuff to work out in, or like camping clothes cause they'll get ruined anyway.


----------



## Jadeanne (Mar 29, 2008)

My wife and I don't have prescriptions at Walgreens, but once in a great while I do pick up prescriptions for some elderly friends there. The next time I'm there I will take a glance at the clothing if I have to wait.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 29, 2008)

My husband likes the basic hoodies. They are thick, and have no designs on them. He doesn't care for designs or logos. He also has some solid colored tees. They feel thicker than the tees and hoodies at Walmart and they are cheaper, so why not?

I think for women though, it's not really worth it. The clothes are quite shapeless. Though I did notice fitted tees at the big Rite Aid last time I was there. For $3.99 I might pick up a couple.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's convenient when you're in staying in a place you've never been before, like vacationing or whatever, and forget an item of clothing... 
I know when we use to go to Lake Tahoe - we would stop by Longs or whatever and buy "disposable" clothing there. Well, we bought gloves and cheap hats, but same difference. Haha!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 29, 2008)

That's cool, stuff I can exercise in...


----------

